# Advice on known donor screening tests?



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi

We have possibly found a donor from the FSDW site and are meeting him for the first time today! He has told us that he has regular sexual health tests but when we asked him for documents he said that he gets his results over the phone. He has the tests done at a clinic in north london so we are going to ask him to ask the clinic for previous records and results, especially for HIV as we know that you need to wait 6 months inbetween tests. Our plan is to see his previous results and get another set done so we are sure he is clear of everything. We are worried that he may provide us with false documents (I know this sounds paranoid but we have never done this before and we don't know the donor) so was wondering how you could get this checked out? Should the clinic have stamped the documents so we know they are real? Has anyone else been in the same situation, how did you do it? 

Many thanks. 

Brazil


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

If he asks his clinic then he should have no problem getting print outs of the results. Our donor knew he'd have to show his results to us so asked at the time he went for his tests. I think he had to pay a couple of quid for the print outs but it wasn't a problem. They were printed with his name and the details of the clinic - his sperm count tests were too, though that was a different clinic. Of course there is always a chance they could have been forged but the relationship with a known donor is much more complicated than that and the trust has to be absolute. If we didn't feel we could trust him on those documents we wouldn't have trusted him on other things and lack of trust on any front would have been enough to end the relationship.

The clinic won't give the results out to anyone else due to patient confidentiality so short of going with him to get the results you will have to rely on trust on that front. The other option would be to go to the same clinic for tests yourself and get a print out of the results so that you know what the print outs should look like, but that's a bit drastic really, and if, when you meet him, you don't feel you can trust him on that front then you really need to consider whether he's the right donor for you at all.

Good luck with it. I remember meeting our donor for the first time really clearly. The pub we had planned to meet in was shut so we ended up drinking coffee in a nearby McDonald's and looking at al his personal paperwork in there. Bizarre. 

Gina. x


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

The NHS GUM Clinic will issue the donor a letter confirming that all the relevant STD tests were carried out and on what date. The donor would need to request the letter at the time of his initial examination.
The current cost for the letter is £20.00, which the recipient would normally be happy to pay for. 

Don't rely on the donor telling you that he got the 'All Clear' via a phone call or sms message.........you need the reassurance.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am involved in the running of a sexual health clinic and we routinely have an automated telephone system of results to pts, but any pt can contact the health advisor for discussion or results, we don't get paper copies of results in the hospital anymore (most don't) but you can get a computer print out with hospital details of the pt and all the results, I print mine off for the clinic and all it says is 'confidential for internal hospital communication' but it is possible.  Also pts do have the option of collecting their results! and this is free I went to a clinic in central London for my own but my own clinic will also print pt results.

DOn't rely on a donor telling they are all clear.
L x


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

I asked for an official letter headed paper showing that I was STD free, but I imagine it differs throughout the country!

Don't take any risk girls..........


----------

